# Harvest: Greg Laurie



## beej6

At the risk of opening a can of worms... 

My family are considering attending one night of a Harvest event. Just to see what goes on and maybe to evangelize (our church is not one of the sponsors, of course). Any suggestions or (not too snide) comments would be welcome.


----------



## KMK

Are you going to come all the way down from Modesto just to see Greg Laurie or you just happen to be in town?


----------



## beej6

He's bringing a Harvest Crusade to Turlock, about 20 minutes south of here.


----------



## KMK

beej6 said:


> He's bringing a Harvest Crusade to Turlock, about 20 minutes south of here.



I did not know that! I wonder how long he has been taking the show on the road?


----------



## brymaes

KMK said:


> beej6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's bringing a Harvest Crusade to Turlock, about 20 minutes south of here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not know that! I wonder how long he has been taking the show on the road?
Click to expand...

He's been doing it for a while. Been to Albuquerque a couple of times.


----------



## Blueridge Believer

beej6 said:


> At the risk of opening a can of worms...
> 
> My family are considering attending one night of a Harvest event. Just to see what goes on and maybe to evangelize (our church is not one of the sponsors, of course). Any suggestions or (not too snide) comments would be welcome.




Who is Greg Laurie??


----------



## KMK

Blueridge Baptist said:


> beej6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the risk of opening a can of worms...
> 
> My family are considering attending one night of a Harvest event. Just to see what goes on and maybe to evangelize (our church is not one of the sponsors, of course). Any suggestions or (not too snide) comments would be welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is Greg Laurie??
Click to expand...


WOW! I thought everyone knew who Greg Laurie was. I guess it is just a 'west coast' thing.

Check this out for info: http://www.harvest.org/crusades/


----------



## Blueridge Believer

Is he a Baptist? Is he a charismatic? I guess I live in a sheltered little place not to have heard of him.


----------



## KMK

Blueridge Baptist said:


> Is he a Baptist? Is he a charismatic? I guess I live in a sheltered little place not to have heard of him.



He's a 'Chuckite'.  He came out of Calvary Chapel which is halfway between baptist and pentacostal.


----------



## Blueridge Believer

KMK said:


> Blueridge Baptist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is he a Baptist? Is he a charismatic? I guess I live in a sheltered little place not to have heard of him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a 'Chuckite'.  He came out of Calvary Chapel which is halfway between baptist and pentacostal.
Click to expand...


I get it. A bapticostal.  I'm not so sure I'd like attending his crusade.


----------



## Anton Bruckner

he's an arminian also. He is on our local christian radio station here in nyc. I remember him using the john 3:16 as proof text.


----------



## jbergsing

Not to hijack this thread, but I noticed you're in Modesto. Man, I miss home! We moved here from Manteca. A close friend of mine (unfortunately SDA) lives in Modesto. How are things out there these days?


----------



## MrMerlin777

I saw him in San Diego at Jack Murphy Stadium around 93/94. He usualy has some musical acts tagging along.


----------



## beej6

Hi John, 

I don't mind my threads hijacked, just don't hijack my car. Where did you go to church in Manteca? Do you know the Hollidays? (like Manteca is that small)


----------



## toddpedlar

beej6 said:


> Hi John,
> 
> I don't mind my threads hijacked, just don't hijack my car. Where did you go to church in Manteca? Do you know the Hollidays? (like Manteca is that small)



not to hijack this thread again, (but now that I'm doing it, so be it) but Manteca's one of my favorite Afro-Cuban jazz songs that Dizzy Gillespie did a great version of. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxDG2PwSlIU


----------



## KMK

Slippery said:


> he's an arminian also. He is on our local christian radio station here in nyc. I remember him using the john 3:16 as proof text.



That may be a broad brush stroke. I know he believes in an unlimited atonement but Calvary Chapel itself refuses to take a stand between Arminianism/Semi-Pelegianism and Dortism. In fact Chuck Smith writes in "Calvary Chapel Distinctives" that he threw "Sovereignty of God" against the room because he could not prove Pink wrong! Refreshingly, he actually admits he doesn't know which view is correct so he does not take a stand either way. Greg Laurie is one of his students so I would assume he has a similar theology. I certainly would not place him in the ranks of the Methodists.


----------

